# Perth



## wailes (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, my wife and I are thinking of moving to Perth from the Gold Coast. We have never been there, and hence plan to take a trip to look around. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on suburbs to look at. We would prefer a house and would like to be near the beach/water, we also don't have kids, and like good restaurants, markets, food and cultural atmosphere's. We like to be close to these things but not really into cramped city living, if that is possible?


----------

